# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Групповое изменение флага номенклатуры "не использовать в прайс листах"

## kae50

Групповое изменение флага номенклатуры "не использовать в прайс листах"
подскажите как это сделать, стандартная обработка групповое изменение не дает такой возможности.
выявилось это при постановке на удаление множества номенклатур, о потом снятие пометки, но при установки пометки на удаление атоматом ставится галка "не использовать в прайс листах", а при снятии пометки не убирается и приходится ручками в каждую номенклатуру заходить и исправлять

----------


## Fltr

> Групповое изменение флага номенклатуры "не использовать в прайс листах"
> подскажите как это сделать, стандартная обработка групповое изменение не дает такой возможности.
> выявилось это при постановке на удаление множества номенклатур, о потом снятие пометки, но при установки пометки на удаление атоматом ставится галка "не использовать в прайс листах", а при снятии пометки не убирается и приходится ручками в каждую номенклатуру заходить и исправлять


Какая конфигурация и релиз?

----------


## kae50

Унф 1.6.16.184

----------

